# Plow driver and sidewalk guys needed



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

We have room for one experienced plow driver for our v-plow equipped truck. We also have room for 3-4 sidewalk guys/gals. Must have experience. Rates of pay vary. Give us a call at 708-534-8800 OR submit qualifications on our website www.READYSNOWPLOW.com

Must be able to work and be dependable.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice web site. Looks good


----------

